# Don't Tease Me!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, this week's topic is teasers. Next week I think is going to be why PFF is a critical tool for Bluewater success!

www.bluewaterhowto.com


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I just caught up on the last couple post like it keep them coming


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still Following. Thanks.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He knows what he's doing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm still thinkin about teasers!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't let them tease you!


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Subscribed!
O yea, i use pins occasionally, downside clearing them in a hurry :/


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

*Don't tease Me*

I have seen Yellow Fin on a squid dredge like a pack of wolves. It's something to see.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

DonaKen said:


> Subscribed!
> O yea, i use pins occasionally, downside clearing them in a hurry :/


You are so right. They take some management and dredges are even more work. The keep it reasonably simple approach s the squid daisy chain or similar.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

ilander said:


> I have seen Yellow Fin on a squid dredge like a pack of wolves. It's something to see.


I would love to see that! One thing I like to do with the squid daisy chain is put a trailer on it with a real ballyhoo. So perhaps a blue and white islander with hookless ballyhoo or a naked one. I also use a small trolling weight in front so I can run the teaser a bit closer to the boat and still keep it at the right angle to the water to run properly.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> I would love to see that! One thing I like to do with the squid daisy chain is put a trailer on it with a real ballyhoo. So perhaps a blue and white islander with hookless ballyhoo or a naked one. I also use a small trolling weight in front so I can run the teaser a bit closer to the boat and still keep it at the right angle to the water to run properly.


Likewise, marlin fishin, using 12" squids I stuff a 3/4oz weight in the first 3 squid to keep them close, 2' behind that inline, an ilander express w mackeral or horse ballyhoo...fishing mix bag use 4" squid chains w islanders and med Hoo.I like to use a 1 1/2oz troll weight covered with a squid skirt in front of my mudflaps to help keep them close....dredges, aside from rigging, deploying and retrieving, everything else is the push of a button
BillMe, on your chains, do you prefer inline or crimp a short mono? Some Capt I know are steadfast inline for chance of tangling on the pitch...I prefer the action of the short mono...and keep your fingers crossed 

O yea, KISS philosophy always....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

DonaKen said:


> Likewise, marlin fishin, using 12" squids I stuff a 3/4oz weight in the first 3 squid to keep them close, 2' behind that inline, an ilander express w mackeral or horse ballyhoo...fishing mix bag use 4" squid chains w islanders and med Hoo.I like to use a 1 1/2oz troll weight covered with a squid skirt in front of my mudflaps to help keep them close....dredges, aside from rigging, deploying and retrieving, everything else is the push of a button
> BillMe, on your chains, do you prefer inline or crimp a short mono? Some Capt I know are steadfast inline for chance of tangling on the pitch...I prefer the action of the short mono...and keep your fingers crossed
> 
> O yea, KISS philosophy always....


I love the idea of a skirt on the trolling weight. I am going to add that. All my teasers are rigged in-line. I rig daisy chais with a hooked bait at the end using the short mono leads, but not the teasers.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> I love the idea of a skirt on the trolling weight. I am going to add that. All my teasers are rigged in-line. I rig daisy chais with a hooked bait at the end using the short mono leads, but not the teasers.


So do you reel in the intire chain after hookup? I think pics will help me, Ill do the same....met some tuna fishermen from Jersey on Staten Island that trolled squid spreader bars with a hooked bait, still not sure how that works :001_huh:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't load a picture at the moment but it's straight forward. You just rig the last bait in the chain with a hook and deeply on a rod rather than off the outriggers. I typically do this on the shotgun, but it can work on the riggers too. Use a smaller chain, not one that's 30 feet long. It's very good for tuna but I have also caught mahi and perhaps other species this way.


----------

